# Trip 300 Yamaha 2019



## LittleBitEasier (May 11, 2013)

2019 with 2021 powerheads less then 150 hours on the motors and about 30-40 on powerheads with controls 73k
281 636 8396


----------



## LittleBitEasier (May 11, 2013)

Sorry I put the wrong number 281-636-8386


----------

